# kayaker wanted in august/september in Guatemala



## pescador (Sep 28, 2006)

Guatemala rafting is looking for a good kayaker with good communication skills, solid class four in a great setting. If you are good and want a paid vacation you are very welcome. If you like it here as you will you could also stay longer.
If you also raft even better. Please contact us and for info see our site.

[email protected] 

Guatelmala Adventure Rafting and Kayak Expeditions on the Rio Cahabon 


pescador


----------

